# Chief of Police William T. (Bill) Bauer



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Chief of Police William T. (Bill) Bauer

*Wyoming Police Department
Illinois*
End of Watch: Friday, August 6, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 36
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Friday, August 6, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Chief Bill Bauer was killed in an automobile accident at the intersection of County Road 250 East and Camp Grove Road in Marshall County.

He was en route to the Illinois Valley Crime Commission executive board's luncheon in Hennepin when another vehicle pulled into his path, causing a collision.
Agency Contact Information
Wyoming Police Department
108 E Williams Street
Wyoming, IL 61491

Phone: (309) 286-6090

_*Please contact the Wyoming Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Chief Bauer


----------



## Jrpatriot (Jun 5, 2010)

RIP Chief Bauer


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Chief


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Chief


----------

